# Mtd lawnflite 604. Pls help me



## Squirts (Apr 24, 2014)

Hi all I'm a newbie and I'm stuck...I have a mtd lawnflite 604 tractor mower and I have just refitted the cutting deck after having new drive belts fitted,,,I have one spring that I'm not sure where it has come off....also the mower runs and drives and cuts but cuts out randomly....is there a switch underneath that this spring could be off,,,(. Safety switch maybe)... Any help will be greatly appreciated.....thanks allBye...........anyone know if a repair manual is available for this mower please?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! It would be a big help if you could put up some photos of the spring and perhaps the mower deck too.


----------



## Squirts (Apr 24, 2014)

Ok I will get some pics....thanks


----------

